# 67 GTO vacuum gauge



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I finally got one....Anyone know where it belongs. On the console. Where exactly? How do I mount it? Where do the vacuum line and light wire route to ? I gotta get me a shop manual..... Thanks, Eric A


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve been eyeing those up on e-bay, I`ve also seen housings for top of the console, but never seen one that was factory installed.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Well I finally got one....Anyone know where it belongs. On the console. Where exactly? How do I mount it? Where do the vacuum line and light wire route to ? I gotta get me a shop manual..... Thanks, Eric A


Seen vacuum gauges mounted on the console under the dashboard above. Exactly where to mount, I don't know.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The vacuum line can go to manifold vacuum or "T" into your vacuum advance or transmission modulator,

The power wire can tap into one of the gray wires behind the dash cluster or the gray wire going to the top of the radio or the back of the heater control.

I've seen them mounted under the dash and on the console,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric------I've only seen them on '66 and earlier cars. They were all mounted to the console, way up front, not for from the dash/carpet area. They BOLTED on!!! HOLEs in the console!!!! : )
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Now I am really confused!! maybe I will just use it as a paper wieght.......:cheers Eric


----------

